# Rant about animal treatment



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

I went horse riding today at a rural horse trekking place. They have lots of horses (50+) and like 6 dogs too. This one guy who worked there was _horrible _to the animals. When he had to put the dogs away he stormed up to them (they cowered in terror and tried to run away) roughly grabbed them and lifted them BY THE SCRUFF. All 20-odd kilos dangling from their SCRUFF. He then carried them like that for at least 5 seconds before roughly shoving them to a truck. I wouldn't have been surprised if he threw them in but that's illegal. All the dogs were outside in the pouring rain, no warm dry kennels insight, and they were very lean bordering on skinny so no body fat to keep them warm  When we actually went out on the horses the dogs ran beside us and this one pitbull-labrador-type puppy got a bit overexcited and started barking, the guy venomously and threateningly snarled at him, I was watching anxiously to see if he'd hurt the poor dog (thank goodness he didn't). One of the dogs, a small female, was very shy so I clicked my tongue and called her softly and she came and huddled under my umbrella against my leg... all they want is a kind touch and some love.

Whenever he rode his horse past I could see it was tense and had those mad eyes that animals get when they are scared, so I was wondering what on earth was wrong with it, maybe it was just a nervous horse? But then I saw he had spurs on, he didn't just gently tap the horse but actually kicked it with them... He was hurting the poor thing. I could see he had zero concern for the animals... Very sad. I just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Please please PLEASE get photos and videos of this and REPORT HIS ASS
I know that doing stuff like this is really anxiety inducing, I really do, but it'd be best for the animals. Tell them about the skinny dogs, kicking the horses with spurs, take photos during a rainy day. Maybe even invest in a hidden camera to keep on yourself. 
You can't turn a blind eye on this situation 😢


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> Please please PLEASE get photos and videos of this and REPORT HIS ASS
> I know that doing stuff like this is really anxiety inducing, I really do, but it'd be best for the animals. Tell them about the skinny dogs, kicking the horses with spurs, take photos during a rainy day. Maybe even invest in a hidden camera to keep on yourself.
> You can't turn a blind eye on this situation 😢


Unfortunately, treatment of animals like this is very common in NZ. MPI is useless anyway, they never act until it's too late. I am certainly thinking about buying a hidden camera though!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

I'll also have a read of the regulations regarding spurs and try to get some footage of him doing it


----------

